
Microsoft Israel's R&D Center Names New 34-year-old CEO - wslh
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/business/microsoft-israel-s-r-d-center-names-new-34-year-old-ceo-1.5746060
======
TokyoKid
Boycott Israel.

